# Discontinued Fabric Maya Wrap Clearance!



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.mayawrap.com/CatGateway.a...atDesc=Retired

Original Wraps for $24
Lightly padded wraps for $29
and Maya Tais for $35!

Plus other accesories!

I ordered a Maya tai and wrap pouch for $45 shipped!

FWIW, I never would have made it through Jack's babyhood without my Maya Wrap!


----------

